# Epson 1400 cartridge replacement



## backroomprinter (Apr 9, 2008)

Help!

I just purchased a new Epson 1400 to replace my old Epson 1280 (ink jets helplessly clogged). I'm starting with just the sublimation cartridges (trying to spread initial costs out a bit before purchasing the bulk ink system). 

Printer says I need to replace the ink cartridges. I have taken them out and put back in several times, same result.

Being Sunday, I'm unable to contact the sublimation ink supplier and of course I have a big project due by the end of the week. (These things never happen when you aren't under the gun!)

Any ideas, suggestions??????


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

Did you buy Sawgrass carts? If not, the chips are probably not compatible, which means the printer thinks the carts are empty. Another possibility is to use a chip re-setter to reset the cart chips to "full". Not sure if they make one for 1400 carts though.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Beth,

I just set up a 1400 hybrid printer using the Sawgrass bulk system. I tried seating the cartridges three times and I made sure that they were all the way in. I keep getting the red flashing light. I brought someone over from Sawgrass and did it one last time and was told that I need to look at the chips and make sure there was no glue on the chips. Look at the back of the cartridges and you will see a post that comes up that secures the chip. I took my finger nail and carefully scrapped any excess glue toward the post (i.e. away from the chip). I tried it again and it worked. You might want to try this.

Otherwise, it sounds like you might have gotten a bad chip. Nothing you can really do about that until you can get a replacement cartridge.

Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## backroomprinter (Apr 9, 2008)

I purchased the cartridges from Starline Pacific, ArTainium UV+. I have used their inks in my Epson 1280, no problems. Printer is asking me to replace all of the cartridges. 

I did send an email to Starline Pacific, received reply that I would receive a detailed reply shortly. But I'm thinking this may be an automatic reply and I won't hear from them until Monday.


----------



## backroomprinter (Apr 9, 2008)

Mark,
Thanks, I'll give that a try!
Beth


----------



## backroomprinter (Apr 9, 2008)

Checked the chips, they look fine. Did wipe them off with soft cloth. Still not working.


----------



## rodrigo (Sep 9, 2006)

backroomprinter said:


> Help!
> 
> I just purchased a new Epson 1400 to replace my old Epson 1280 (ink jets helplessly clogged). I'm starting with just the sublimation cartridges (trying to spread initial costs out a bit before purchasing the bulk ink system).
> 
> ...



It is pretty common when it comes to 3rd party cartridge or CIS. Your best bet is to make sure your printer is covered by their chip - give the the manufacture date to the suppliers before you purchase one.

Epson seems to change different version of firmware in order to work with new driver as well as control 3rd party stuff.

If you dont know how to find the date of your printer, go to InkRepublic & its knowledgebase then #26.
here is the direct link

Q: Where can I find the manufacture date of my printer?
InkRepublic.com - Your Best Source For Continuous Ink System - 3800 CIS, R2400 CIS, R1800 CIS, R260 CIS, 1400 CIS, C120 CIS


----------



## backroomprinter (Apr 9, 2008)

Starline Pacific does get their inks direct from Sawgrass. I have finally made contact with Sawgrass as Starline Pacific wouldn't do anything without their imput. Thinking to just replace all 6 cartridges and see if that resolves the problem.


----------



## Ramsee1 (Mar 24, 2008)

This is going to sound silly, but make sure you peel the plastic off the top covering the vents. If you don't, the cartridges will read as empty.


----------

